# How often do you pirate?



## Reaper (Jan 14, 2009)

How often, eh?


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 14, 2009)

All the time.I find myself broke a lot and when I need something software or gaming related I pirate what I need.BUT when I do have money I do buy stuff(hardly happens) Lol. I guess it's more of an addiction.I find that whenever i need something I always check and see if its available.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 14, 2009)

I jailbroke my ipod and installed 3 games abut 10 minutes ago


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 14, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I jailbroke my ipod and installed 3 games abut 10 minutes ago



What kind of iPod?


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jan 14, 2009)

When there're ninjas that need a thrashing?


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 14, 2009)

Where's the "What the hell, I'm pirating now!"?  That's what I would pick, haha


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 14, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Where's the "What the hell, I'm pirating now!"?  That's what I would pick, haha



Totally Lol.


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 14, 2009)

oscar21781 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 1G iPod touch is the only one that can be jailbroken as of now.

As for when I pirate, whenever I need to.  Pirating iPod games is really easy, so I do that often, but sometimes I don't like having to fetch my PSP cable or pop my MSD card into my computer.


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 14, 2009)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> oscar21781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might have to get one for my B-day then.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 14, 2009)

My DS is broken so i am sad.
My friend gives me Wii games.
Dont' really play PS2.
Left 4 Dead on PC and Orange Box keeping me occupied for a long time
PSP games take too long to download on my connection


----------



## callmebob (Jan 14, 2009)

should ask when do you not pirate. Answer. Only when the releases can´t keep up.


----------



## Filter (Jan 14, 2009)

Few times a week for me.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 14, 2009)

oscar21781 said:
			
		

> skyman747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1gs are only available refurbished now, and I don't know for how much longer.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 14, 2009)

added new choice


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2009)

i cant control myself, i have to stop this pirating.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 14, 2009)

Just downloaded 50gigs of wii games


----------



## Satangel (Jan 14, 2009)

Several times a day.
Everytime I download a song, or a movie or whatever, it's always illegal.


----------



## Whizz (Jan 14, 2009)

Too often. My HDD is full of all sorts of downloads, lol. And yet I keep downloading.


----------



## Prime (Jan 14, 2009)

Several times a day


----------



## War (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm always downloading something, there's never a time when I'm not downloading a game, movie, music, etc.


----------



## Dark (Jan 15, 2009)

I own pirate DS games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I don't pirate anything else


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 15, 2009)

uTorrent is running right now


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> uTorrent is running right now


uTorrent is perfectly legal.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 15, 2009)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uTorrent and ****************** is running right now!


----------



## thegreengiant (Jan 15, 2009)

Everyday,baby!! From DS to the Wii, to the PSP(5.01 M33-3), to my tv. I get "free" satalite tv, Dish Net and Bev. Pirating is a way of life, love live the pirates and the hackes, we are always a step ahaed of the companies.


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 15, 2009)

How the heck do you get free Dish Network?  I thought satellite companies fixed that....

Anywho, everyday fer me as well, whether it would be a DS game, an album or a movie, I'm downloading something everyday, especially now that I got back into Newsgroups vis Astraweb.


----------



## Raika (Jan 15, 2009)

When there are stuff worth downloading. If a certain day only has crap i don't download anything.


----------



## thegreengiant (Jan 15, 2009)

gblock ur wrong, they stoped direct tv, not dish or any other sattetite, Google FTA(free to air) recievers


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 15, 2009)

Non stop.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Shakraka (Jan 15, 2009)

If downloading animu is pirating, then I'm doing it pretty much every weekend, since I got a 1TB external and I archive all my shit in 720p or h264. 

However, if that is not the case, I only pirate when I need a program for something that catches my interest, or a PC game (I just downloaded The Typing of the Dead; shit was SO undead) when it sparks my interest.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 15, 2009)

Several times a day, usually. I'm doing it right now, too


----------



## Midna (Jan 21, 2009)

I "pirate" whenever I want a new game. Bot every day, but sometimes many times during those days.


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

Barely ever.


----------



## Minox (Feb 3, 2009)

Whenever I want to try out a PC game before I buy it. That is to see if it's really worth paying for or if it's not worth the touble.


----------



## EarthBound (Feb 3, 2009)

Megaupload+happyhour+bedtime= alot of warez when i wake up.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 12, 2009)

Most of the time, when it comes to music, SOME games, specifically DS games. If only i had faster Internet though, yet its sufficient enough to satisfy my needs at the moment.


----------



## kallekall (Feb 12, 2009)

Games: Not that often. Less than once a month

TV shows: Three times a week

Films: Hmm.... Twice a month maybe... 

Music: Never, I got Spotify. (But it happens that I pirate music, but only if I can't find it on spotify, and that is not so often... once every six  month?)


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 12, 2009)

Only if a game is extremely hyped up or I love the series e.g. MLRPG3


----------



## Advi (Feb 12, 2009)

I do a lot of DS and retro piracy, maybe music if I can't find it on Napster.

My real worry was once getting infected, but I left my point count on a certain points-for-downloads-over-50-MB ROM site accrue so I'm just fine.


----------



## Vincent T (Feb 13, 2009)

Once in a while.


----------



## playallday (Feb 13, 2009)

I never do it.  If no one buys the game, why make the game?


----------



## bolex17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hardly.. these days.

Games i just rent them and rip them so much faster then downloading off the internet :/


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 13, 2009)

I do few times a week cos games here are very expensive
DS games:40+ euros
Wii game:60+ euros
I wish i could have a faster internet connection


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 13, 2009)

I pirate whenever a game that interests me is released. That should be an option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




EDIT: Of course the same goes for movies and TV shows.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 16, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I jailbroke my ipod and installed 3 games abut 10 minutes ago


So far I have pirated like 40 games on it (much more if you count emus)


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

like everyday, i'm doing it right now xP


----------



## RhiGhost (Feb 25, 2009)

I would pirate at least a few games a day. I help out a few of my family members with finding games they want, so they up my count a bit lol.


----------



## mkoo (Feb 25, 2009)

As long as n my computer is powered. About 14 hours a day.
There are much to download!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 26, 2009)

Last time I pirated was the day before I bought the orange box.


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 26, 2009)

i just pirated


----------



## Noitora (Feb 26, 2009)

I take piracy for granted


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 28, 2009)

Every time I need a new game to play, ARRRR!


----------



## X D D X (Mar 2, 2009)

All the time, I'm not pirating anything now though


----------

